# Ni & Ne PoLRs



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

For those of you who self-identify as possessing either Ni or Ne PoLR, what attitudes do you specifically draw from the placement of these elements and how do you perceive yourself compensating? I'm looking for particular ways of thinking and behaviors you can identify in your daily lives.


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Following


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Shiver said:


> For those of you who self-identify as possessing either Ni or Ne PoLR, what attitudes do you specifically draw from the placement of these elements and how do you perceive yourself compensating? I'm looking for particular ways of thinking and behaviors you can identify in your daily lives.


I'm Ne-PoLR. I'm so stereotypical that no-one I've come across disagrees.

I have absolutely no clue how to read motives. Before I understood this, I was often adamant about people's motives (and wrong). I can be paranoid about it too. I have no idea how to consider enough perspectives and will typically either wait too long, or jump to a conclusion. I really struggle to 'fill in the blanks' when something is vague. If I do try, I will almost always go wrong. Finally, I don't have an eye for opportunity at all.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

How about divergent thinking; do you consider potential pitfalls not immediately apparent, or opportunities that may not follow from linear reasoning? If no, how do you typically compensate?


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Fried Eggz said:


> I'm Ne-PoLR. I'm so stereotypical that no-one I've come across disagrees.
> 
> I have absolutely no clue how to read motives. Before I understood this, I was often adamant about people's motives (and wrong). I can be paranoid about it too. I have no idea how to consider enough perspectives and will typically either wait too long, or jump to a conclusion. I really struggle to 'fill in the blanks' when something is vague. If I do try, I will almost always go wrong. Finally, I don't have an eye for opportunity at all.


I think I can understand people's motives (maybe Fi) but everything else you said is spot on. I'm better at executing opportunities than looking out for them. I can be black and white in certain moral issues and refuse to even think about someone else's view. If I try, it makes me really uncomfortable. Also I dislike abstract tangents that don't really lead anywhere. Someone was helping me figure out my type and sent me a few Ne questions from the philosophical questionnaire; my reaction was basically "what the fuck is this?" lol.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Another thing, I notice Ne gets attributed to the ability to judge peoples' and one's own capability to do something new. I'm terrible at this - I don't know how good someone would be at x because I haven't seen them do x. Speculating about it would likely end with me being completely wrong. If you try and evaluate _my _​capability to do something, I'll probably get very angry very fast.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Kito said:


> Also I dislike abstract tangents that don't really lead anywhere.


I've seen similar things to this a lot when reading posts about Ne PoLR. Is it that they don't lead anywhere or is it that you can't comfortably see where it is that they do lead? It's seemed to me that one limiting factor is that intuitive PoLR presumes to know that something is a dead end simply because it renders a person incapable of seeing farther down a path. Have you ever encountered a situation like this in your life?


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Shiver said:


> I've seen similar things to this a lot when reading posts about Ne PoLR. Is it that they don't lead anywhere or is it that you can't comfortably see where it is that they do lead? It's seemed to me that one limiting factor is that intuitive PoLR presumes to know that something is a dead end simply because it renders a person incapable of seeing farther down a path. Have you ever encountered a situation like this in your life?


I'm unsure about the difference. I just don't like people asking questions about things that I can't answer. I don't know anything outside my own experience and existence, and being asked to speculate as such makes me uncomfortable because I hate the fact that I don't and never will understand.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I know you asked for responses specifically from Ni PoLR people, but I wanted to weigh in with a few observations from having spent a good amount of time with people of these types: 

Ni PoLR, as a weakness:

Lack, or misunderstand the idea of having a personal timeline. Because of this, they generally don't understand patterns that Ni people pick up on over time, unless someone explains them in simple terms. They are in the here and now. When something is ambiguous to them, they typically want immediately to know why something matters in factual terms with concrete examples. They rely on others to jog their memory in areas where they don't recall specific details and appreciate this talent. This mindset helps them know logistical details to attend to, but prevents them from ever really noticing how actions lead to patterns over time - which makes them anxious, skeptical, and nervous, especially when someone strong in Ni tries to warn them of this. 

In communication: 

Ni strong types have a well developed mental timeline to scan and see if they've noticed something similar in the past, present, or future, even if it's abstract or ambiguous. Ni ego types especially enjoy sharing impressions from their timelines, but this comes off as confusing, too vague, repeating themselves, babbling, or non-sensical to ESE/LSE. LSE in particular use Si to recall what has been said, and whether it lines up when they fact check but get really bamboozled when they can't even really decode Ni doms' "rambling." If it's an interaction between LSE and IEI, the LSE will likely also become annoyed because IEI in return lack the ability to answer basic Te questions. 

As Caregiver types, these types are generally in tune with ways to attend to practical needs or facilitate wellbeing, but simply talking about an Ni idea for its own sake gives them little to work with. Their E__J/Linear Assertive temperament exacerbates this blockage, making them seem rushed, stressed, hurried, and too much in the here and now to "intuit."




EDIT: Also, one way for Ni strong types to get along better with Ni PoLR's is to give them verbal flagpoles. Pick up on terms and phrases they like, and re-use them. A little wording goes a long way, so keep things brief.


----------



## Mr Oops (Jun 29, 2016)

Kito said:


> I'm unsure about the difference. I just don't like people asking questions about things that I can't answer. I don't know anything outside my own experience and existence, and being asked to speculate as such makes me uncomfortable because I hate the fact that I don't and never will understand.


Just to contrast with me:
I'd say that I don't understand people's positions when it comes to their feelings and what they want out of their life.
I don't seek for personal meaning or like my feelings. My stance usually is: suck it up and think for the alternatives. Fi in me can be pretty much OFF/ON. It is a conscious function after all so it has observational qualities. I don't break ethical conventions with my actions on grand scale (while I might say something inappropriate). 
For all PoLRs this is probably always true: You do not break it, you just seem to handle it in the moment quite badly. XSIs are quite panicky with my new ways. Fi people in general do not like vague systems. They all (even Ne) like definite steps. 
Maybe I like people who can pick up my internal signals and accommodate for them (SEI).
I'm very distant to myself. My thinking works on very grand scale apparently. People don't get me when I say something starting from very far out place. They usually think that I have given a lot of thought for it. Like when I solve problems: let's apply some statistical method for this which has following qualities:.... Being sequential is quite hard while I can easily design a system with sequential steps.
:tongue:


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Ni PoLR here. 

My biggest difficulty is I can't estimate time. I can't plan things out. 5 minutes may as well be an hour, a week could be a month. I don't think I can plan ahead for this reason. I don't think I've ever planned anything ahead of a few weeks. 

I compensate by taking care of things in the present. Do what needs to be done now. I'm also very organised and meticulous and I may take it a little too far sometimes too. I think most ESxJs feel this way.


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

So very interesting to read these replies especially as a IEI. 
I would have to agree a lot with what figure pointed out. If I don't use the right anchoring words for any important ni (or ne) idea or it will just over a lot of heads and confuse people.


----------



## ShuttleRun (Jan 5, 2017)

Ni sucks... I can see others' potential but I can't see my own.

Also ironically I'm seeing into the future but not doing anything in the present, so nothing gets done.


----------

